# Jasper County 450 acres



## Reminex (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice tract 3 miles from Monticello.  Pasture, food plots, beaver ponds, some pine and a lot of hardwoods.  Looking to add one member at $1400 for a total of 5.  No private hunting areas.  First come basis.  About 20 Club stands already established.  Open to suggestions and abide by state game laws.  Please PM.


----------



## bobprimm (Jul 16, 2016)

Please call me to discuss.
Thanks
Bob
770 807-2627


----------



## Reminex (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the interest guys, I think we found someone.  If not I will open it back up.


----------

